# Supreme Pizza.



## Dylann (Oct 5, 2011)

HI,

I want to know about the Chicken supreme pizza recipe. Next week i am arranging my wedding party in my farm house,and my friends and cousins like to eat pizza.Any experience person plz share here.Thanks

portland personal trainer


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, the most important thing for you to do is get the biggest pizza you can order with the most toppings available then ask for extra cheese.

If the Commies don't invade America at least this way the heart attacks will get you.


----------

